# هام لكل عضو .. ربط الدراسات الاكاديمية بالواقع العملي .. بناء شبكة تواصل



## ابوصـــــالح (2 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخوة والاخوات الاعضاء...

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اطرح بين ايديكم موضوعا يهدف الى ربط الدراسات الاكاديمية بالواقع العملي للمهنة. فكرة هذا الموضوع ليس فقط نتيجة معاناتي الشخصية في محاولة جمع معلومات تفيد بحثي في درجة الدكتوراة، ومعانات الكثير من الباحثين في ايجاد وسيلة اتصال مع شركات ومقاولين لهدف البحث العلمي بل تتجاوز ذلك الى رغبة الكثير من المقاولين وخاصة اصحاب الشركات الصغيرة والمتوسطة الحجم الى من يدعمهم وينور طريقهم في ايجاد حلول لبعض المشاكل التي يعانون منها. كما انهم في حاجة الى وسط يأخذ افكارهم ويبلورها في صياغه علمية وبذلك يشاركوا في بناء المعرفة وينقلوا خبراتهم الى الاجيال التي تليهم. الشركات الكبيرة عادة ما تجد لديهم متخصص في كل تخصص، وبالتالي لا يعانون مثل الشركات المتوسطة والصغيرة.

كما ان كثير من الطلاب الدراسات العليا لا يتوقف سؤالهم وبحثهم عن مواضيع مهمه ولها صلة بالواقع العملي لاجراء بحوث علمية سواء لنيل درجة الماجستير او الدكتوراة. 

فلماذا لا نربط ونوفر مصدر المعلومة للباحث عن طريق المقاولين وشركات الانشاء التي تفيد وتستفيد من افكار وحلول هؤلاء الباحثين، وربما يتطور الوضع الى تبني احد الشركات لهذه الفكرة او تلك، وبالتعاون مع الباحث يتم التطوير، وهنا يكون المستفيد الاول هو عالم صناعة الانشاء في وطننا العربي.

كما ان ادارة الملتقى سوف تعرف نوعية زوارها واعضاءها وبالتالي تبحث على وسائل لخدمتهم بطريقة افضل.

الخلاصة:

اتمنى من كل باحث يزور هذا الموقع ان يسجل عنوان بحثه ونبذه مختصرة جدا وعامه عن بحثة، كما ان يوضح عينة بحثة التي يتمحور بحثه حولهم.
كما اتمنى من كل صاحب شركة مقاولات صغيرة كانت او متوسطة او كبيرة ان يشارك بعرض نبذه بسيطة وعامه عن نشاط شركته.
كما اتمنى من كل عضو ان يوضح طبيعة عمله الحالية وخبراته السابقة بكل اختصار وبشكل يعرف نفسه لمن قد يحتاجه ويستفيد منه، كما لا ننسى ان نوضح موطن مزاولة النشاط او العمل.
وبذلك يمكن للاعضاء التواصل عن طريق المنتدى وخارجه لتبادل الخبرات والمساهمة في انجاز بحث علمي كما هو الحال في المساهمه في حل مشكلة تعاني منها شركة ما.


----------



## النائف (2 نوفمبر 2006)

اولا اشكر الاخ ابوصالح على هذه الفكره الجميله والتي تفعل من دور ورسالة هذا المنتدى من تبادل للخبرات وتلاقح للافكار 
العمل : شركة مقاولات تحمل تصنيف الدرجة الاولى في الطرق والمباني والصرف الصحي والدرجة الثانية في الاعمال الكربائية والمكيانيكية 
موطن مزاولة النشاط : اغلب مناطق المملكة العربية السعودية 
طبيعة عملي : مهندس متابعة 
الخبرات السابقة : عملت في نفس الشركة في قسم الدراسات والمناقصات ثم في القسم الفني في اعتماد المواد وتعميد الشراء ثم في متابعة المشاريع .


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (2 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
فعلا لقد كنت في انتظار اول رد بفارق الصبر .. حتى اضع بياناتي كثاني رد .. جزاك الله خير عزيزي النائف ..
.........................................
العمل: باحث لنيل درجة الدكتوراة في تخصص ادارة المشاريع الانشائية ببريطانيا.
موضوع البحث: دراسة المناقصات و استراتيجية اختيار المشاريع لشركات المقاولات المتوسطة وصغيرة الحجم في المملكة العربية السعودية.
عينة البحث: ممثلين عن الشركات اعلاه ويفضل من لهم علاقة في قسم الدراسات والمناقصات + متخذي القرار. (النائف انت واحد منهم الله لايهينك:77: )
الخبرات السابقة: البحوث العلمية + التصميم المعماري + ادارة المشاريع الانشائية بشكل عام (نظريات ومبادئ)


----------



## faiqmohmed (3 نوفمبر 2006)

كل التقدير والاحترام للاخ الدكتور ابو صالح المحترم على هذه الافكار النيرة
العمل: قبل العدوان الامريكي على العراق عام 2003 كنت اعمل مهندس في دائرة الشؤون الهندسية وهي اكبر شركة هندسية في العراق انذاك بصفة مهندس منفذ ومهندس تخطيط ومتابعة .
وبعد الحرب انتقلت الى سلك التعليم بصفة مدرس مساعد في كلية الهندسة ولغاية الان.... والحمد لله لدى خبرة لاباس بها من الناحية الاكاديمية والعملية والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## النائف (3 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي الدكتور ابوصالح 
اصالة عن نفسي فانا جاهز لاي معلومات تريدها مني .
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق وانشاء الله تجيب لنا حرف الدال قريبا .
ايضا اود ان اعرض خدماتي عليك اذا اردت اي معلومات من شركات اخرى ذات العلاقة .


----------



## A.Kamal (5 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ الحبيب ابو صالح
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله وارجو ان تدعو لى لانى ليس عندى الحافز القوى للدراسة والتحضير بالغم من ايمانى الكامل باهمية ذلك .. وعلى كل
انا يا سيدى مهندس تخطيط برامج زمنية والرقابة على التكلفة 
بقطر 
12 خبرة فى ادارة المشروعات " البرامج الزمنية والمتابعة والرقابة على التكلفة ومراقبة مقاولى الباطن"


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (5 نوفمبر 2006)

بالتوفيق اخ ابو صالح 

وفي الحقيقة بحثك مهم ومفيد جدا ولكنها من طرف المقاولين وليس من طرف المالك ( Client ) وهم في النهاية شركاء للوصول لهدف معين وبصراحة . واختيار المناقصات للمشارييع في المملكة فاعتقد انه في الوقت الراهن المملكة تشهد الكثير من التطور لذالك ان مجالات المناقصات سوف تكون على النحو الترتيب التالي:-
1- العمران وتطوير المدن وتلك المشاريع في حالة ازدهار .
2- مشاريع مصافي البترول وأرامكو .
3- مشاريع بناء المصانع .
4- مشاريع الطاقة وبناء المحطات الكهربائية .
5- مشاريع الصيانة.
6- مناقصات القيام بالخدمات الأستشارية .
غيره 
اما اختيار المشروع المناسب للشركة فيعتمد على التالي:-
1- الأمكانيات العمالية بمافيها الحصول على فيز للعمالة الأجنبية
2- الأمكانيات المادية 
3- المعدات المتوفرة في المنشأة
4- الداعم ؟
5- فهم الأنظمة في المملكة وتكوين علاقات طيبة؟
كيفية الحصول على التأهيل وتكوين قائمة خبرات سابقة عنصر مهم .
والأهم من ذالك معرفة الطرف الأخر(المالك) وكيفية التعامل معاه 

اعرف ان هذه المعلومات متوفرة لديكم ولكن اتمنى ان اتمكن من افادتكم بالمزيد لاحقا

الموضوع كبير جدا واكيد فيه دراسات وبحوث سابقة . ارجو ان اوفق في


----------



## waken (5 نوفمبر 2006)

هذا ما كنت اتمناه دائمة و اقترح لماذا لا نقد دورات تدريبية بتقنية التدريب عن بعد و تكون معتمدة مثالا من جامعة الدول العربية 
او اى جامعة او معهد:12:


----------



## أبو ريم العوفي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

بالتوفيق من الله العلي القدير أخي أبو صالح . و إن شاء الله ترجع للبلد بالدكتوراة اللي ترفع الراس .

بالنسبة لي ، لا أظن أن خبرتي المتواضعة مفيدة لكم خصوصا في مجالكم - إدارة المشاريع . أنا أعمل كمبرمج مقاسم و رئيس قسم تشغيل و صيانة شبكة الهاتف في إحدى الشركات الكبرى في السعودية - الرياض . المؤهل : بكالوريوس هندسة كهربائية من جامعة الملك سعود - خريج عام 2000م .


----------



## gafel (6 نوفمبر 2006)

كل الأحترام أخواني لأفكاركم المفبدة
العمل الآن:طالب ماجستير في جامعة سانت كليمنتس للتعليم عن بعد ومدير مفوض لشركة مقاولات خاصة في العراق
عنوان البحث:العوامل المسببة للتأخير في أنجاز وتسليم الأعمال الأنشائية
الخبرة السابقة: مهندس تنفيذ في مشاريع حكومية(4سنوات) - مدير مشروع في المؤسسات الحكومية(2سنة)-مهندس تنفيذ في شركات خاصة(4سنوات) -مهندس تخطيط في احد شركات القطاع الخاص(سنة )-مدير شركة متخصصة في صناعة الأبنية الخرسانية الجاهزة(3سنة)_مهندس أستشاري لشركة مقاولات خاصة(6 سنوات)


----------



## eng_mhekem (7 نوفمبر 2006)

روع ابو صالح منور المنتدى دائما 
تقبل مروري


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (8 نوفمبر 2006)

نقطة نظام

الاخوة الاعزاء شكرا لكم مشاعركم الطيبة ... ولكن لم تضعوا بياناتكم فكرما منكم اسألكم وضع بياناتكم المحدده اعلاه .. وتجنب الشكر او اختصاره، لنحقق هدف الموضوع ... شاكرا ومقدرا تفهمكم
الموضوع سيستفيد منه شريحة الباحثين وشريحة الممارسين على حد سواء، فالنساهم في بناء جسر التواصل بوضع بياناتنا ايما كانت.​اي تعليق خارج الموضوع سيتم حذفه حفاظا على هدف الموضوع​


----------



## واحد يفكر (12 نوفمبر 2006)

طالب - دكتوراة في ادارة المشاريع - اسكتلندا
الإطار العام للبحث:إدارة المعرفة في المشاريع الإنشائية 
عينة البحث:800 شركة إنشائية (إستشارات هندسية ومقاولات) في بريطانيا
الشهادات السابقة: بكالوريوس عمارة, ماجستير إدارة مشاريع.


----------



## مهندس 2006 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

العمل الحالي : مهندس متدرب في تحلية المياه في المملكة العربية السعودية الساحل الشرقي
خريج جديد من جامعة الملك سعود 2006م تخصص هندسة كيميائية واتمنى ان يحقق هذا الموضوع الهدف منه


----------



## hamoudeh_007 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

العمل: مهندس مشروع في مجال الكهرباء 
موضوع البحث: كيفية ادارة المشاريع و التعامل مع المقاول الرئيسي و ال clients
الخبرات السابقة: خبرة بسيطة في مجال الاختصاص في مشاريع صغيرة
مدة العمل : 4 شهور :'(

بأمان الله 
محمد


----------



## ابوعمر (19 نوفمبر 2006)

العمل: في مجال ادارة المشاريع باحد الادرات الهندسية الحكومية الكبرى.

موضوع البحث: انجزت الماجستير قبل فترة بجامعة الملك سعود وكان البحث حول تأهيل الاستشاريين للمشاريع الحكومية في المملكة العربية السعودية.

عينة البحث: عدد مختار من ابرز المختصين بالجهات الحكومية ممن لهم علاقة بتأهيل الاستشاريين

الخبرات السابقة: 17 سنة في ادارة المشاريع الانشائية بين الدراسات واعداد المناقصات والاشراف على التصميم و التنفيذ للمشاريع الانشائية والتشغيل والصيانة

مع اجمل تحية وتقدير لاستاذنا ابوصالح وللجميع


----------



## alkamel (25 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء في المنتدى 
سلام الله عليكم
انا بروفسور في ادارة المشاريع الهندسية ولي باع طويل اكاديمي وعملي في هذا المجال ولي اكثر من 60 طالب بحث ماجستير ودكتوراه قد تخرجوا كانت لهم ابحاث في ادارة المشاريع الهندسية بكل اختصاصاتها ويمكنني ان ارسل لمن يرغب بالعناوين على شكل قائمة 
المطلوب من الذين يقومون باجراء ابحاث في مجال ادارة المشروعات الهندسية هو ان يجلب المشكلة اولا من الواقع العملي ثم يحاول توظيف الاداوات والمفاهيم في الادارة الهندسية لحلها وليس العكس وهذا هو ما يميز تخصصنا عن التخصصات الهندسية الاخرى حيث ان تخصصنا يبدا فيه العمل البحثى من الواقع ثم ينتهى بالتفسير والتشخيص ومن ثم الحل نظريا ثم العودة للتطبيق عمليا 
وبناءا على هذا اردت ان انبه اخواني الباحثين عن هذا وادعوا لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## alakkad (28 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أبو صالح المحترم :
ريما أشرح لك خبرتي المتواضعة في مجال الطرق والخدمات وخبرتي كلها بدول الخليج من السعودية للكويت حيث عملت في مجال تنفيذ الطرق وشبكات الصرف الصحي وشبكة الأمطار والتلفونات ( أعمال مدنية ) طبعا وشبكة المياه وكان مجال عملي كصيانة وإنشاء جديد للشبكات المذكورة أعلاه وأنا مستعد للتعاون وتبادل الخبرات فيما بيننا وبين جميع الزملاء في هذا المجال 
وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## صابر دياب (24 ديسمبر 2006)

أنضم لرغبة أبو صالح

العمل : مهندس تخطيط ومتابعة في إحدى المدن السكنية الكبرى والجديدة بمصر
مجال العمل: تخطيط ومتابعة مشاريع الإسكان ومرافقها
الخبرة: خمس سنوات معظمها في شركات الإستثمار العقاري والإسكان
الدراسة: بكالوريوس هندسة إنشائية ودبلوم هندسة وإدارة التشييد وحالياً طالب بتمهيدي ماجستير


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (27 ديسمبر 2006)

احييك اخونا الفاضل ابو صالح

فكم يوجد عندنا من الفجوات العميقة
بين الدراسات البحثية والواقع العملي

واتمنى على كل من قدم دراسة او بحث
ان يضيف الينا هنا جميعا

وسأكون ان شاء الله من المساهمين في ذلك قدر ما اعطاني ربي
حين نبدأ الحوار

وعن نفسي شخصيا

فخبراتي حوالي 22 سنة في مجال المشاريع الانشائية
: مهندس معماري
: 12 سنوات في مجال التنفيذ من مهندس مشروع الى ادارة المشاريع تنفيذيا بمصر والمملكة السعودية ثم 10 سنوات اخرى في مجال الاشراف على التنفيذ وادارة المشروعات بالمملكة العربية السعودية في مكتبين استشاريين ومنهم 3 سنوات كادارة مشاريع هندسية باحدى الشركات الغذائية الصناعية الكبرى ( والمشتركة مع شركة اجنبية ) بالمملكة

وارجو ان اكون مضيفا لاي من الاخوة الزملاء 
في اي من محاور النقاش والتحليل من واقع الخبرة العملية

مشكورا اخونا الفاضل د. /ابو صالح
فمثل تلك الموضوعات
التي توصل البحوث بالواقع
لهي من الاهمية بمكان عظيم

علنا نستطيع تناقل الخبرات
وسد الهوة الكبيرة
بين الباحثين ودراساتهم مع الواقع العملي

وقد نصل الى ما نأمله 
من تحويل بعض من الدراسات العلمية
الى واقع تطبيقي تقني
يفيد بلادنا
بل
وبلاد الدنيا كلها


----------



## بندروزا (4 يناير 2007)

*أبوصالح .. فكرة ولا أروع*

السلام عليكم

أبوصالح .. لاجديد ... فأنت دوماً مبدع

أما عن نفسي :

العمل: في الرتوش النهائية لنيل درجة الماجستير في ادارة المشاريع الانشائية بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز.
موضوع البحث: دراسة نسبة تطبيق الهندسة القيمية في المملكة العربية السعودية بقطاعيه العام والخاص وأسباب عدم تطبيقها.
عينة البحث: القطاعات الحكومية والمكاتب الهندسية الخاصه وشركات المقاولات وذلك بأخذ عينات من مناطق المملكة المختلفة.
الخبرات السابقة: رجل أعمال ، البحوث العلمية.


م.بندروزا


----------



## الزعيم2000 (20 يناير 2007)

*عظيم أخ أبو صالح*

بارك الله فى التواصل والتكامل _ ويا رب نجنى ثمرة هذا التعاون البناء

جهة العمل : أعمل كمهندس تخطيط وومتابعة فى شركة إستثمار عقارى
الدراسة الأكاديمية : طالب فى ماجستير إدارة مشاريع التشييد ( السنة التمهيدية )


----------



## waken (20 يناير 2007)

اخى ابو صالح

اسف على تاخرى فى الرد عليك
الوظيفة : مدير مكتب هندسى يعمل فى مجالات الاستشارات المدنية و ايضا اصدار كتب هندسية
المؤهل : طالب ماجيستير فى معهد البيئة


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (21 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الاعزاء ..

اشكر الجميع وبلا استثناء على التشجيع وعلى التفاعل الرائع، وأسأل الله ان اكون عند حسن الظن

بالنسبة للموضوع، فأعتقد انه اخذ وقته لإستقطاب ما يمكن استقطابه من المتفاعلين وخاصة من الاشخاص الذين لهم باع في عالم واقع ادارة المشاريع. ولهذا اجد ان يستمر التفاعل بذكر خبرات وتخصصات الاخوان الباقين، كما اجد انه من المناسب ان يكون هناك موضوع اخر غير هذا ليكون طرح لقضايا ومشاكل يواجهها الخبير في عالم ممارسة المهنة وان يتم عرضها ونقاشها من قبل المشاركين للوصول الى ما يقود الى الحل.
كما اعتقد انه من الافضل ان نبقي هذا الموضوع لعرض فقط السيرة الذاتية للمشاركين وبدزن طرح اي اقتراح لمواضيع للنقاش. حتى يسهل مراجعة الموضوع التصاقا مع هدفه الرئيسي.

شكرا مرة اخرى للجميع


----------



## خالد1402 (17 فبراير 2007)

الله يعطيكم العاااااااااااافية ع طرح الموضوع


----------



## الفيصل البتار (26 فبراير 2007)

انا مدير الدراسات لادارة المشاريع الكهربائية اذا اردت اي شي انا جاهز


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (1 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم

هذا الموضوع من احب الموضيع لي في الملتقى .. حيث انه يهدف الى التعاون وتبادر الخبرات

اعتقد جازما ان كل من وضع شرح لنفسه ولخبراته السابقة، انه مستعد تماما لتبادل الخبرات و مستعد للتعاون والمساعدة. ولا غنى عن بعضنا البعض.

اشكر الجميع واتمنى منهم التواصل داخل وخارج نطاق الملتقى لكي نكون شبكة من الخبراء تفيد وتستفيد. وربما مستقبلا نعمل شركة ونسميها (خبراء ادارة المشاريع) .. ههههههههه


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (1 مارس 2007)

حاضرين ان شاء الله اخونا ابو صالح


ودعني احلم قليلا
وارفرفرف بحلمي الى 
ان ارى
هيئة تجمع اداريي المشاريع
هيئة فنية مهنية
تقف بصدق وقوة
في وجه اي من المستهترين بالعملية التنفيذية للمشاريع

هيئة تستطيع ان تقول اوقفوا هذا المشروع لان مخططاته ليست سليمة
او لان مستندات المشروع ليست متوافقة

او تقول لا للمالك الذي يكسر القواعد المهنية ( وهم كثر)
ولمن يعتبر ان التصميمات الهندسية ضياعا للوقت او المال

وتدرس بفنية وخبرة اعضائها
المشكلات ان هي تفاقمت بين المقاول والمشرف

وان تكون مرجعا يرجع اليه المشرف
ان هو اشكل عليه اساليب بعض موردي المواد من تقديم اللا اصلي واللاجيد

وان تقدم الدعم المهني والفني للمهندسين حديثي العهد بادارة المشاريع
وخصوصا
بعد التعيين المرتجل لكثير من المدراء بهدف تقليل تكلفة فريق عمل ادارة المشروع
والمنافسات الشديدة في الاسعار بين المكاتب الاستشارية للاشراف

وان 
وان
وأن

كثيرة هي المطلوبات

لكن
يظل الحلم حلما

اما آن له ان يولد ؟


شكري الجم لاخي ابو صالح
لفتحه تلك النافذة الغنّاء​


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (2 مارس 2007)

اخي نهر النيل عيشتنا حلم جميل ... وما اصعب تحقيق الاحلام

اشكرك على التألق المستمر،،،


----------



## سارة التميمي (19 أبريل 2007)

موضوع البحثاستخدام العدد الامثل للعمالة للحصولة على اعلى انتاجية في المشاريع الانشائية)
الخبرات السابقة:تدريس اكاديمي(7سنوات)،العمل في مكتب استشاري(2سنوات)،العمل رئيسة قسم السيطرة النوعية(شركة خاصة)سنة واحدة
الشهادات الحاصل عليها:بكلوريوس هندسة مدني،دبلوم عالي(السيطرة على مواد البناء)،ماجستير ادارة مشاريع
البيانات المطلوبة:الانظمة المعتمدة في الشركات الانشائية لتقدير اعداد العمال الواجب استخدامهم اثناء مرحلة التنفيذ(واذا امكن تزويدي بالعوامل التي قد ادت الى استخدام اعدد العمال مغاير لما هو محدد مسبقا)


----------



## omdaa52 (21 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


مشكووووووور


----------



## أبو غاده (21 مايو 2007)

*المملكه المتحده - مانشستر*

الأخوه الأعزاء أنا في هذه المداخله ودي اتعرف عليكم وأعرفكم بنفسي

عبدالله السحيمي

*حاليا طالب دكتوراه في مجال ادارة المشاريع وتحديدا " improving project management through implementation of lean construction principles and techniques"*

*بكالوريوس هندسه مدنيه - جامعة الملك عبد العزيز - جده*

*ماجستير ادارة تقنية المعلومات وتطبيقاتها في ادارة المشاريع الانشائيه- مانشستر - بريطانيا*

*عمل خمس سنوات في مجال ادارة المشاريع بوزارة الصحه بالمدينه المنوره*


----------



## رانيا424 (31 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم مهندس / صابر 
انا حاليا طالبة في السنة الثانية دبلوم هندسة و ادارة التشييد جامعة القاهرة و اعد الان موضوع لمشروع تخرجي و قد قرات انك حصلت علي الدبلومة في نفس التخصص فهل يمكنك مساعدتي في التحضير لهذا المشروع فانا للاسف تائهة جدا ولا اجد من يساعدني حيث اني عرضت علي المشرف علي المشروع بعض المواضيع التي يمكن ان اتناولها مثل cost control & accounting system 
interprise risk mangement 
و لكن لم يعجبه فهل بامكانك مساعدتي في الاختيار و اسفه جدا لازعاجك


----------



## رانيا424 (10 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا:
انا كما ذكرت سابقا اعد امشروع تخرجي في دبلوم ادارة الاعمال الهندسية و كما اري جميع المهندسين المشاركين في هذا الموضوع ذو خبرة عالية لذلك اطلب مساعدتكم و رايكم في موضوع مشروعي و هو عن اسباب تعثر وتأخر المشاريع الانشائية و هي كثيرة ومنها التمويل و اخطاء دراسات الجدوي و الاستشاريين و الادارة و غيرها.
رجاء هل يمكنكم مساعدتي بمواد ومصادر علمية او حتي بمجرد الرأي .
شكرا


----------



## أبو غاده (10 يونيو 2007)

الموضوع جيد وأعتقد أن كثير من الدول العربيه ثعاني من التأخير في المشاريع. بالنسبه للمراجع ومصادر البحث في هذا الموضوع كثيره جدا ولكن أغلبها باللغه الانجليزيه. بحكم دراستي في هذا المجال لدي بعض المراجع بالانجليزيه. اذا ممكن الأخت رانيا ترسل لي الemail لأتمكن من ارسالها لك.

عبدالله السحيمي

[email protected] yahoo.com
[email protected]


----------



## الزعيم2000 (11 يونيو 2007)

*مبروك إختيار الموضوع عقبال المناقشة.*

المهندسة رانيا /
أظن أنك اخترت موضوع مشروع تخرجك وبدأت العمل فأرجو منك الأفادة بعد الأنتهاء من بحثك بمشيئة الله 
وأحب أن أضيف عنصر عملى جدا فى أسباب تعثر المشاريع وهو:
عدم دراسة الناحية التمويلية قبل بداية المشروع وهذه واقعة عملية حدثت بالفعل فى أحد شركات المقاولات الكبرى :
حيث فى مرحلة دراسة العطاء تم حساب التكاليف كلها طبيعيا وإضافة هامش الربح المناسب لهذه الشركة طبيعي جدا ولكن طبيعة هذا المشروع كانت تتطلب فتح اعتماد مالى لبنود الأستيراد التى كانت تمثل أغلبية حجم المشروع وللأسف تم إغفال هذه النقطة وبالتالى بالرغم من أخذ دفعة مقدمة خسر المشروع خسارة شنيعة بسبب فوائد التمويل العالية جدا مع مرور الوقت.
الشاهد / عدم رسم Cash Flow فعلى للمصروفات والمقبوضات مع الزمن ( من أول يوم فى المشروع أو قبل ذلك ) أدى إلى تعثر المشروع وتأخيره من جهة المقاول.
ومستعد إن شاء الله للتواصل وبالتوفيق......................


----------



## رانيا424 (11 يونيو 2007)

الزعيم 2000 
اشكرك جدا علي الاضافة القيمة و ساكون سعيدة بالتواصل معك ان شاء الله و ارجو منكم جميعا اضافة اي اراء او وجهات نظر في هذا الموضوع


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (22 يونيو 2007)

*الاخ ابو صالح ، الاخوة المهندسين العرب*

جميل جدا ان نتوقف امام نقطة كهذه، هل ما ندرسه يرتبط بما نطبقه على الارض؟
دعونا نصيغ السؤال بطريقة اخرى:
هل ما ندرسه يساعدنا على تطوير والاضافة الى ما نطبقه على الارض؟
اعتقد ان الموضوع اعمق من الاجابة عليه بنعم او لا من اول وهلة ، هذا موضوع بحث مقارت اقوم باجرائه منذ فترة وهو فى مرحلة الاكتمال ويخص هندسة التكاليف ، وسوف انشره فى المنتدى بعد نشره رسميا فى احد الدوريات العلمية .

عموما ، هذه بياناتى

مجال العمل: مهندس تخطيط ومراقبة مشروعات - بتروجت - مصر
مجال الدراسة الاكاديمية النظامية: طالب ماجيستير بكلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة
موضوع الرسالة: دراسة مخاطر توصيل شبكات الغاز الطبيعى للمدن المصرية على المنشات السكنية والتحت سطحية والاثرية واثر الاجراءات الاحتياطية لتفادى هذه المخاطر على مقاولى التنفيذ.
مجال الكتابة البحثية : وضع ادارة المشروعات الحالى فى مصر وسبل الارتقاء بهذا المجال بها
الخبرات السابقة: مهندس مناجم (سنة) ، مهندس مشاريع (سنة) ، مدير مصنع موبيليات (14 شهر) ، رئيس قسم التخطيط وتطوير الاعمال (سنتان)


----------



## زهره السوسن12 (17 يوليو 2007)

جزيل الشكر لك على هذا الموضوع الهام جدا والذي ابحث عنه فارجو مساعدتي في اقتراح موضوع او فكرة البحث لأعداد دراسة الماجستير في ادارة المشاريع خصوصا ان يكون تطبيقي ويربط الدراسة الأكادمية بالواقع العملي مع الشكر


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (17 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم

اهلا اخت زهره

ارجوا التعريف بنفسك وبخبراتك كما فعل الاخوان اعلاه ... ثم طرح موضوع اختيار موضوع لبحثك في عنوان موضوع جديد ....................... شكرا


----------



## karykary (18 يوليو 2007)

انا مهندس مشروعات بشركة بترول وطنية بالقاهرة إريد أن أعمل رسالة ماجستير فى إدارة المشروعات
هل أحدكم يدلنى كيف أبدأ فى هذا الموضوع وأى الجامعات فى مصر يمكن أن أحضر الماجستير فيها
يمكنكم مراسلتى لمساعدتى على ****** ميل mam_kareem
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## زهره السوسن12 (18 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ياخ ابو صالح
بياناتي
مجال العمل: اكاديمية في المعهد التقني /قسم الهندسة المدنية
مديرة مشروع (عدد/2 ) مشاريع تنفيذية حكومية
مجال الدراسة: طالبة ماجستير في الهندسة المدنية/ادارة المشاريع الأنشائية 
الخبرات السابقة: مهندسة تنفيذ عدد من المشاريع الحكومية ( 4 سنة )
العمل في مجال فحوصات وتحريات التربة ( 5 سنة )

اكرر طلبي في مساعدتي في اختيار موضوع او فكرة البحث الذي ساقدمه كرسالة لمناقشة الماجستير مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## مصطفى جمعة (27 يوليو 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي أبو صالح 
لدية إختصاص دراسة الجدوي في مشار يع انتاجية ومبادئ في هندسة الكهرباء
أرجو دعم بمعلومات في هذ مجال 
وشكراً 
مصطفي


----------



## metalco (29 يوليو 2007)

أخى أبو صالح أشكرك جزيل الشكر على إثارة هذا الموضوع لأهميتة القصوى 
بإعتقادى إن إنجاح أيه مشروع يجب توفر أربعه أطراف أساسية وهى ( واضع المناقصة - و قارىء المناقصة - والمنفذ للمشروع - والمشرف على المشروع ) عند توفر الخبرة عندهم جميعاً كان المشروع ناجح أى كل واحد منهم مسؤول مسؤولية كاملة فى علملية إنجاح المشروع وشكراً


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (1 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكر الاخوة جميعا على معلوماتهم ومشاركاتهم .. وان شاء الله في القريب العاجل يسهل الله لنا عملا مشتركا ..

بالنسبة للاخوة المقبلين على دراسة الماجستير ولديهم استفسارات حول اختيار الموضوع وكيفية بداية البحث فأنصحم بقراءة المواضيع التالية على الروابط التالية
هنـــــــــــــــــا
وهنــــــــا
كما انه مواضيع اخرى ارجو استخدام خاصية البحث للوصول اليها
وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## metalco (6 سبتمبر 2007)

أخى أبو صالح جزاك الله خيراً وفيراً.
لك منى كل الإحترام والتقدير على هذه الأفكار وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك .
التخصص / إستشاريون فى جميع أعمال الألمنيوم المعمارى . 
وضع مواصفات وعمل مخططات للعديد من المشاريع الإنشائية فى فلسطين ( قطاع غزة)
خبراتنا بين أيديكم


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (6 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
العمل الحالي مهندس توزيع مياه بمدينة كلباء بدولة الامارات العربية المتحدة 
موضوع البحث : كيفية تطبيق بحوث العمليات في الادارات العلمية الحديثة
الاهتمامات العلمية الرياضيات و بحوث العمليات والبرامج الهندسية والبرمجة .


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (6 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي أبو صالح المحترم تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ودوام الصحة وأحي فيك روح التواصل والتعاون والاخاء كما أتمنى التوفيق ودوام الصحة لجميع ا لاخوة والاخوات .


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (6 سبتمبر 2007)

حياكم الله احبتي ... اتمنى لكم كل التوفيق

وشكرا على كلماتكم الشفافة .. واسأل الله ان اكون عند حسن الظن


----------



## عوض العراقي (13 سبتمبر 2007)

مواضيع تستحق الثناء


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 سبتمبر 2007)

بالنسبة لي فقد أنهيت ماجيستير الهندسة الإنشائية
والأن أ‘مل في دراسة دكتوراة في إدارة المشروعات
وخصوصاً مخاطر المشاريع وأسبابها وكيفية تقديرها وتأثير ذلك علي البرامج الزمنية ومدة وتكاليف التنفيذ
أدعو لي بالخير
وعموماً أي بحث أو عالم وخصوصاً من له أبحاث منشورة في جمعية المهندسين الأمريكية تحتاجون بحثه ستجدوني جاهز وسأوفرها لكم بإذن الله
والله الموفق


----------



## المحترم الاول (29 سبتمبر 2007)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## المهندس خلدون (13 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخ أبو صالح :
فكرتك رائعة لتواصل المعلومات التي تأخذ منا جهد و وقت من مقابلات مع أصحاب الخبرة و الذهاب إلى الشركات الإنشائية و لكن للأسف لم يفيد الموقع أي من الأعضاء ببيانات حقيقية 
أرجو من المهندس gafel
و الآخرون تعبئة البيانات الموجودة في الملف المرفق في موضوع "مشكلة هنسية فليساعد الجميع في حلها "في صفحة الإدارة الهندسية و المشاريع - لأنني لم أعرف رفع الملف من جهازي -

و يا أبو صالح ما رأيك بفكرة أن يضع كل من يحتاج بيانات معينة جدول بها ليتم تعبئته من قبل أصحاب الخبرة العمل : طالب ماجستير تخصص إدارة المشاريع الهندسية
عنوان البحث : ضبط الكلفة


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (14 أكتوبر 2007)

المهندس خلدون قال:


> الأخ أبو صالح :
> و يا أبو صالح ما رأيك بفكرة أن يضع كل من يحتاج بيانات معينة جدول بها ليتم تعبئته من قبل أصحاب الخبرة العمل : طالب ماجستير تخصص إدارة المشاريع الهندسية



اوافق واشجع على مثل هذه الافكار فهذا هو هدف الموضوع .. ارجوا من اي باحث ان يعد ما يريده من خبرات ومعلومات وان يشرحها شرحا وافيا وان يتقن تصميم طلب المعلومات في اي شكل كان سواء اسئلة او استبيانات او خلافه ثم ارجوا من جميع من يعمل في القطاع وعلى رأس العلمل ولديه الخبرة بأن يساهم في الاجابه


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (15 أكتوبر 2007)

المهندس خلدون قال:


> الأخ أبو صالح :
> فكرتك رائعة لتواصل المعلومات التي تأخذ منا جهد و وقت من مقابلات مع أصحاب الخبرة و الذهاب إلى الشركات الإنشائية و لكن للأسف لم يفيد الموقع أي من الأعضاء ببيانات حقيقية
> أرجو من المهندس gafel
> و الآخرون تعبئة البيانات الموجودة في الملف المرفق في موضوع "مشكلة هنسية فليساعد الجميع في حلها "في صفحة الإدارة الهندسية و المشاريع - لأنني لم أعرف رفع الملف من جهازي -
> ...



فكرة ممتازة

ارجو ان يتم تفعيلها بموضوع منفصل بعنوان يوضح الفكرة
ويكون مثبتا بالمنتدى

واشكر الاخ الزميل المهندس خلدون
جزيل الشكر​


----------



## محمد حمد الله صديق (5 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يبارك فييك


----------



## yasser (12 نوفمبر 2007)

م. ياسر
مهندس معماري استشاري مدير مشاريع
archyaba***********


----------



## إيهاب محمد شطا (21 نوفمبر 2007)

الاسم :إيهاب محمد عبد العزيز شطا
الوظيفة الحالية : منسق عام مشروعات المياه والصرف الصحي
العمل: الرياض المملكة العربية السعودية
الخبرة 17 عاما في أعمال المكتب الفني والمساحة وأعمال الموقع العام والمرافق
وأخيرا وحاليا في مجال إدارة مشاريع المرافق علي مستوي الشركة بحجم مليار ريال سعودي
بفضل الله خبرة متميزة في أعمال المساحة و الحصر والمتابعة وأعمال الاتربة علي مستوي مشاريع كبري مثل مشروع دريم لاند بمدينة السادس من أكتوبر حيُث أنني عملت في المشروع لمدة 13 سنة متواصلة في مواقع ومراكز عدة وأخيرا وليس اخرا ان شاء الله منذ خمسة سنوات وانا متخصص في أعمال المرافق والشبكات بما فيها شبكات الري المتطور وتنفيذ ملاعب كرة القدم
هذه نبذة بسيطة وعلي اتم الاستعداد للمشاركة والفاعلية مع الاخوة الاعضاء والرد علي اي استفسارات


----------



## MeeM_NooN (22 نوفمبر 2007)

الأسم: محمد الرقيب
بكالوريس : عمارة - جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن
- الخبرات : 4 سنوات تصميم ( زهير فايز)
مشارك في تصميم : جامعة الملك خالد - جامعة الأمير سلطان - مشاريع الهيئة الملكية - وقف الملك عبدالعزيز - مكة - قصور أمراء - مباني تجارية - سكنية - مدارس - بنوك 
- ( سنة) إدارة مشاريع - مطار نجران 
حاليا ادرس ماجستير : Construction management أمريكا

ملاحظة :

من يرغب في الحصول على قبول في جامعة أمريكية لتخصص Construction management 
إن شاء الله نقدر نخدمة


----------



## قلب الأحبة (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*مبتدأ في الحياة العملية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا للأخ أبو صالح على فكرته الرائعة 
وأشكر كل الأعضاء على مشاركتهم 
بالنسبة لي فلا أعتقد أن لدي خبرة في هذا المجال 
ولكني في البداية 
مهندس تسويق ومبيعات في إحدى الشركات - مضخات 
( 6 شهور حتى الآن ) 
ولدي معرفة قليلة بالمناقصات 
وشكرا على المواضوع الرائع وفي حالت كنت مفيدا للمنتدى فأنا مستعد للخدمة 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​


----------



## مهندس كهربة (25 نوفمبر 2007)

كان ودي اتفاعل معاكم لكن خبرتي مازالت ضئيلة ولكن انا بأختصار مهندس كهربة في شركة الكهربة في السعودية ومؤخرا حصلت علي بعثة الي بريطانا وأأمل في أن احصل علي الماستر في الادارة الهندسية.
شكرا للكل


----------



## دكتورالجودة (2 ديسمبر 2007)

أشكر كل القائمين على هذا المنتدى و خاصة أصحاب فكرة هذا الموضوع لأنه 
اولا: أجد الإخلاص و الإثار و التفاني لخدمة الباحثين عن المعرفة
ثانيا: وجود عقليات و مواهب عربية و إسلامية يمكن أن تنهض بنواحي العلوم التطبيقية
ثالثا:دعوة لربط العمل البحثي الأكاديمي بالواقع ( ربط الدراسات الاكاديمية بالواقع العملي .. بناء شبكة تواصل )
رابعا:أتمنى أن يكون منتدى خاصة لهذا الموضوع منفرد للتعاون بين الباحثين و رجال التطبيق

الصفة العلمية: دكتوراة في إدارة المشروعات بالجودة الشاملة في قطاع البناء
موضوع الدكتوراه: رؤية جديد و منهج تطبيقي للنهوض و التطوير في قطاع البناء لتحقيق أهداف جميع أطراف البناء المالك و المصمم و المقاول بأدوات و أساليب نابعة من مفاهيم الجودة الشاملة
الخبرات السابقة: 26 سنة خبرة في إدارة المشروعات و التنفيذ و المكاتب الفنية و الإشراف ( الخبرة العملية)
الخبرات البحثية : الماجستير في تطوير المباني التعليمية و البيئة العمرانية المحيطة بها و بعض الأبحاث الأخرى و التصميم المعماري 
و لله للحمد يكون لي خبرة لاباس بها من الناحية الاكاديمية والعملية والحمد لله رب العالمين
" و ما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا "​سورة الإسراء أية 85 ​" قد من الله علينا إنه من يتق الله و يصبر فإن الله لا يضيع أجر المحسنين "​ سورة يوسف أية90​


----------



## أبو غاده (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*Impoving project management practice by means of Lean Construction techniques*

*الأخوه الأعزاء القائمين على المنتدى*​ 
*الأخوه الأعزاء الأعضاء*​ 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*نشكر لكم الجهد الرائع والمبذول في مجال التواصل والربط بين البحث والواقع العملي في مجال الاداره الهندسيه والتشييد آملا تمرير هذا البريد الالكتروني للأعضاء.*
*سبق وأن عرفت بنفسي ومجال بحثي وهو تطبيق واستخدام مبادئ Lean Construction) **في ادارة المشاريع الانشائيه في المملكه العربيه السعوديه بهدف رفع مستوى الأداء في الموقع والمساعده في عمل خطط وبرامج عمل زمنيه أكثر فاعليه أثناء تنفيذ المشاريع** . الهدف الأساسي والدافع وراء البحث هو المساعده في التقليل من بعض أسباب التأخير التي ممكن أن تحدث بسبب عدم وجود طرق عمليه تساعد في وضع برنامج زمني يمكن الرجوع اليه خاصه في المشاريع طويلة المدى وحتى ان وجد يصعب أحيانا تحديثه واعادة ترتيب الخطه حسب ظروف العمل في الموقع لفتره تتجاوز الثلاث سنوات أحيانا.*
*الطريقه المقترحه هيLast Planner System طريقه عمليه ستكون بديل لطريقة المسار الحرج المستخدمه في غالبية المشاريع في الوقت الحالي. الطريقه باختصار مبنيه على النقاط التاليه:*
*التأكد من أن جميع الموارد اللازمه لتنفيد أي بند عمل موجوده في الموقع قبل البدء*
*# يتم تقسيم خطة أو برنامج العمل الرئيسيه الى خطه قصيرة المدى (اسبوعيه) وخطه طويلة المدى تكون مدتها من سته ال ثمانية أسابيع مربوطه جميعا بالخطه الرئيسيه*
*# يعقد اجتماع اسبوعي لمناقشة ماتم تنفيذه من بنود الأعمال المدرجه في البرنامج الأسبوعي وتوضيح الأسباب أو المعوقات للاعمال التي لم يتم تنفيذها. الهدف من ذلك هو معرفة المعوقات لتفاديها في الاسبوع التالي والمستقبل.*
*# حساب نسبة العمل المنجزه اسبوعيا وذلك بقسمة عدد الأعمال التي نفذت فعليا على عدد الأعمال المدرجه في البرنامج الاسبوعي والتي خطط لها أن تنفذ*
*تحتاج الطريقه الى مدة حوالي 15شهرا لبداية ملاحظة التحسن في الأداء *
*لمعرفة المزيد**www.iglc.net*
*باختصار الطريقه استحثت لأول مره سنة 1992 ولكن لم تطبق فعليا الا سنة 2000 في امريكا . الطريقه أثبتت نجاح كبير في كثير من الدول وأخيرا تم استحداث ادارات (مثل بريطانيا – البرازيل – فنلندا – السويد) تعنى بالتدريب وعقد ورش عمل خاصه لغرض اطلاع الشركات والمؤسسات وتعريفهم بالفوائد والعوامل التي تساعد على نجاح تطبيقها. *
*من خلال هذه المقدمه حاولت أن اعطي فكره مبسطه عن الطريقه للأخوه الزملاء لكي تعم الفائده وممكن ارفاق ملف لاحقا اذا استحسن الزملاء المشرفين الفكره آملا من الأخوه مدراء المشاريع في المملكه المساعده في تطبيقها في المشاريع القائمين على تنفيذها لدراسة مدى فاعليتها وملائمتها لبيئة العمل وكذلك المساعده في ربط البحث بالواقع العملي. كما آمل التواصل عبر البريد الألكتروني لمن يرغب في استحداث وتطبيق هذه الطريقه .*
*م. عبدالله السحيمي*
*PhD Student (Construction Project Management *​ 


​


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (5 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
آمل من الاخ الكريم ابو غاده ان يضع ما ذكر في موضوع جديد وان يوضع الملف الذي لديه هناك
وشكرا
كما اشكر الجميع على التفاعل والمشاركه .. واعتذر عن ذكر عبارات الشكر والترحيب بكل من يشارك لهدف تقنين المشاركات بالتعريف فقط ثم من يريد ان يستمر اكثر في العطاء عليه فتح موضوع جديد .. وشكرا لكم


----------



## الزعيم2000 (8 ديسمبر 2007)

> آمل من الاخ الكريم ابو غاده ان يضع ما ذكر في موضوع جديد وان يوضع الملف الذي لديه هناك


نشكر لك أخونا الفاضل هذا الحرص على نشر و التعريف بالعلم النافع الجديد


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (13 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

م/ محمد محمودالسعيد 
بكالوريوس هندسة مدنية 2000
مجال العمل : اعمل في مجال مياه الشرب والصرف الصحي 
الدراسة الحالية : ماجستير هندسة التشييد والإدارة هندسة القاهرة 
موضوع البحث :تخطيط و ادارة قطاع مياه الشرب والصرف الصحي في مصر 

ارجو المساعدة في الآتي 

اسباب تأخير مشروعات مياه الشرب والصرف الصحي 
مشاركة القطاع الخاص في تمويل وادارة مشروعات مياه الشرب والصرف الصحي 
التنسيق بين قطاعات مياه الشرب والصرف الصحي والقطاعات الاخرى مثل الكهرباء والطرق.....


----------



## bashar710 (2 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك على المشاركة


----------



## engelsaleh (7 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engelsaleh (7 يناير 2008)

شكرا علي المجهود


----------



## محب الشرقية (19 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وأثابك الجنة


----------



## eng_houssam (24 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخواني واخواتي في هذا المنتدى الغالي
أنا سعيد بالانضمام إلى هذه المجموعة الرائعة من المهندسين والباحثين وبالفعل قراءتي السريعة للمشاركين في هذه المجموعة افرحتني كثيراً لوجود هذا الكم من المهندسين القديرين في عالمنا العربي ....
احب ان اقدم نفسي :
الأسم : حسام الدين مكية 
بلد المنشأ : سوريا
انا ادرس حالياً ماجستير في هندسة اللإدارة المدنية build-operated and building management في جامعة إيسين بألمانيا وانا الآن في الفصل الدراسي الأول ...
بالحقيقة مشروع الماجستير ليس واضح لدي لأنني كما قلت بالفصل الدراسي الأول واود الاستفادة من خبرة المهندسين هنا ..
وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه وجعل منتدانا الغالي منبراً للعلم وللعطاء البحثي ..


----------



## الزبن (3 مارس 2008)

التخصص: هندسة مدنية خريج عام(2006-2007)
العمل الآن:طالب ماجستير ادارة هندسية
عنوان البحث:لم يتم الاختيار الى الان وانا بحاجة المساعدة في اختيار البحث الافضل 
الخبرة السابقة:خبرة متواضعة جداِ


ارجوا من الاخوة ذوي الخبرات في هذا الجال التكرم بإفدتي مشكورين




تقـــــــبــــــــــــــــــــــ الزبن ــــــــــــــــــــــــلوا جل مودتي واحترامي


----------



## رضا الحداد (16 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
التخصص هندسة كيميايية
العمل الآن:طالب ماجستير ادارة هندسية
الاداره الالكترونية فى المؤسسات التعليمه 
ابحت عن معلومات حول تطبيق لعة البرمجة (u m l )

انا طلب دراسات عليا في اكادمية الدراسات العليا اعمال دراسة حول الاداره الالكترونية فى المؤسسات التعليمه وارغب في المساعدة


----------



## ابراهيم حمد (17 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
العمل الحالي رئيس مكتب الكفاءة بمحطة توليد للكهرباء - ليبيا
كما أسعى لنيل الماجستير بقسم الإدارة الهندسية / أكاديمية الدراسات العليا / بنغازي
أتمنى أن أساهم معكم في المستقبل القريب إن شاء الله 
تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## ود فاجوخ (18 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
موضوع جميل ورائع واتمنى ان نتبادل المعلومات فيه 
اعتقد ان المشكلة هي مشكلة عامة فقد عملت في الممكلة السعودية والسودان وفي عدة شركات ومازالت تواجهني نفس المشكلة وهي عدم ربط العلم بالواقع وقد صنفت هده المشكلة على انها مشكلة كسل من العاملين في القطاع الهندسي بصورة عامة وارجو ان الخص ما توصلت اليه من اسباب و حلول حتى الان في الاتى : 
عدم وجود الانظمة الهندسية العلمية الصحيحة لادارة المشاريع والشركات 
عدم الاهتمام بالتوثيق للمشاريع بصورة عامة وتوثيق عمليات التصميم والتنفيد بصورة خاصة حيث ان معظم الشركات والافراد لا يهتمون بتوثيق ما تم تنفيده 
عدم الاهتمام بال construction record حيث تعتبر من اهم الوثائق التي يستفد منها في نقل الخبرات وتحديد اوجه الخلل والقصور ونقاط القوة في عملية التنفيد وبالتالي عدم الاستفادة من الخبره المكتسبة من المشروع بالصورة المثلى 
المدخل العلمي scientific approach في التعامل مع العمل الهندسي سواء كان في مراحل التصميم او التنفيد او الادارة الهندسية بصورة عامة او في حل المشاكل الهندسية . 
الثقافة culture الخاصة بنا كعرب والتى ورثناها من المجتمع الرعوي او الزراعي البسيط ، والتى تتميز بالكسل الزهني والجسدي 
العوامل المادية حيث الدخل المنخفض والدي لا يكفي متطلبات الحياه وبالتالي ضعف في انتاجية وابداع العاملين 
القيادة leadership والتي نادرا ما تتوفر في العمل الهندسي ادا توفرت كانت بصورة بدائية
ارجو ان اكون وفقت في عكس بعض جدور المشكلة وساواصل غدا في ما توصلت اليه من حلول 
معمر محمد خير 
مهندس مدني
مهندس المقيم لمشروع كبري توتي المعلق – الخرطوم 
مهتم بادارة المشاريع والجودة


----------



## المتميزة العربية (27 مارس 2008)

أتمنى لكم التوفيق .


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## فائز المهندس (13 يوليو 2008)

مشكور ما قصرت


----------



## صافى يحيى الخبيرى (18 يوليو 2008)

مهندس صافى يحيى الخبيرى اعمل فى شركة فى دبىelectromechanical Works L. L .c واقود فريق عمل كبيرفى مجال التكيف والكهرباء وانا ولله الحمداعمل مدير مشرعات واحب المشرك ومعرفت كل ماهو جديد
عددسنوات الخبر15سنه


----------



## صافى يحيى الخبيرى (18 يوليو 2008)

اميلى هو safyalkhabeer***********


----------



## جوزيف بن دخيل الله (24 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
العمل: مهندس معماري متحكحك ( يحب الحكحكة بالمجالات الهندسية الاخرى )
جهة العمل: شركة مقاولات كبرى بالسعودية منذ 6سنوات
الخبرة العملية :
أ) المشاريع الانشائية :
1) مباني إدارات حكومية.
2) جسور مشاة خشبية.
3) فصول دراسية جامعية.
4)كليات جامعية.
5)مباني معارض ( الهيكل الحديدي ).
ب) البنية التحتية :
1) تطوير الأراضي ( سفلته وانارة وتمديد خدمات الهاتف والكهرباء وتغذية المياه والصرف الصحي ).
2)مشاريع الأنفاق تحت الأرض ( micro tunnelling ).

المناصب : تقريباً اشتغلت كل شي ( مدير مشروع - مدير تنفيذي - مهندس موقع - مهندس بالقسم الفني - مهندس جوده - مدرب للمهندسين الجدد - مثمن للمناقصات - مراقب تكاليف ........... الخ)


تحياتي للجميع ،،،،


----------



## ياسر لاشين (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## ahelewha (17 أبريل 2009)

الاٍخوة الأعزاء أنا مهندس مدني وأنوي فتح شركة مقاولات متوسطة الحجم وأريد أتمتة نظام العمل بالكامل من الألف اٍلي الياء فهل يمكن مساعدتي للبداية الصحيحة والعلمية التي تمكني من المنافسة اٍقليمياُ من اٍختيار الكوادر البشرية والسوفت والهارد وير وكل مايخص هذا النظام مع العلم أن مايهمني هو الجودة في المقام الأول وليس التكلفة وشكراً


----------



## عاشق السهر (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على هالفكره 
بس انا ياريت تفيدونا برأيكم لاني والله في حيره مره 
انا مهندس انشائي وحاب اكمل ماجستير في أدارة المشاريع الهندسيه لكن بسبب ظروف عملي افضل ان تكون دراسه عن بعد فياريت اي احد معه اي معلومات عن جامعات ممكن اجد طلبي عندها وكم تكلفة الدراسه فيها وما المواضيع المطروحه لديهم والعفو منكم ...


----------



## khalid goher (24 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخونا الكبير ابو صالح على الموضوع المتميز
في الحقيقة اخجل و أنا أعرف نفسي وسط الخبرات العلميه و العمليه العظيمة التي سبقتني
الاسم : خالد ابراهيم جوهر 
معماري - مصري
اعمل مهندس موقع في شركة مقاولات في قطر
خبرة 2 سنة
مهتم الان بدراسة ادارة المشروعات الهندسية ولكن لم ابدأ بعد و احتاج الى خبراتكم لتعريفي كيفية البداية الصحيحة


----------



## arch_hleem (25 مايو 2009)

العمل الحالي: Q.S Pre/ Post Contract
الخبرة : 9 سنوات
المؤهل الاكاديمي : ماجستير ادارة المشاريع


----------



## M.B.K (16 يونيو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررر على الاقتراح


----------



## maiskal (24 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
يا جماعة ارجو ان تفيدوني بموضوع ماجستير يربط العمارة بلإدارة المشاريع
انا ميس مهندسة عمارة طالبة ماجستير ادارة


----------



## Amjad79 (30 يونيو 2009)

العمل : مهندس تنفيذ مشاريع الكهرباء ( 4 سنوات)
مهندس دراسات المناقصات الجديدة بالمكتب الفنى ( سنتين )
مهندس مقاول لمشاريع الكهرباء ( سنتين )
مجال العمل : مشاريع الكهرباء ( الشبكات الخارجية 15 ك.ف , 11 ك.ف , 400 ف)
( تنفيذ مشاريع التغذية من المحطات الرئيسة لمشتركى الضغط العالى )


----------



## رضا الحداد (6 يوليو 2009)

طالب - ماجستير في ادارة المشاريع 
خريج 2002م تخصص هندسة كيميائية واتمنى ان يحقق هذا الموضوع الهدفة .
العمل الحالي مهندس سوايل حفر (mud eng)
العمل السابق معيد في احدي الجامعات باالجماهيرية 
اعمل حاليا علي أعداد دراسة حول (سلامة البيانات وأثرها في حل مشاكل الحفر)


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (20 يوليو 2009)

اهلا بكل الاخوة الكرام الذين يسعدوننا بتسجيل معلوماتهم المهنية بالموضوع

لاستكمال فكرة اخونا الكريم الدكتور ابوصالح


وارجو من الاخوة الذين لهم استفسارات خارج صلب موضوع شبكة التواصل بيننا هنا 
ان يدرجوا موضوعات منفصلة لاستفساراتهم واطروحاتهم
حتى نجعل هذا الموضوع هو شبكة تواصل وتعارف بيننا جميعا


دمتم بكل خير


----------



## أبو زياد (5 أغسطس 2009)

الأخوة الأفاضل
أحييكم جميعاً على فكرة موضوعكم شبكة التواصل وما بدأ به أخونا أبو صالح من دعوة لربط الدراسات الأكاديمية بالواقع العملي 
وقد أثير موضوع مشابه لذلك بقسم العمارة عن البحث العلمي ومشاكل تطبيقه ، وما رأيته هنا يجعلني أدعو الأخوة المشاركين بالموضوع في قسم العمارة إلى زيارة موضوعكم وأيضاً أحرص أن أدعوكم للمشاركة في الموضوع الذي نقوم خلاله لعقد بحث عن "البحث العلمي وواقع العمارة العربية المعاصرة" ، مع شكري وتقديري إليكم رابط الموضوع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72205.html

ورابط آخر صفحة في المشاركات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72205-8.html


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (23 أغسطس 2009)

ارحب بالجميع مرة اخرى

وان شاء الله نرى فوائد هذه الشبكة متحققة على ارض الواقع قريبا

وتقبلوا فائق التحية والتقدير


----------



## photoexpress2005 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*nice*

جميل ابو صالح
ربنا يقويك
و كل عام و الكل بخير


----------



## isamm128 (14 يناير 2010)

اخى العزيز ابو صالح لك الشكر والتقدير
اما بخصوص موضوع بحثى تجده ادناه
1- تركيب الحولات داخل وخارج المبنا
2- كيفية وضع المحولات الهوائيه
3- كيفية وضع المحولات الارضيه
انا طالب هندسة وهذا بحث تخرجى فارجو منكم المساعده


----------



## بسمالله (19 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
بسبب انشغالي في رسالتي في الفترة الماضية لم اجد الوقت الكافي لأتصفح كل مواضيع الملتقى وبصراحة الى الآن لازلت اعمل على دراستي ولكن لا يمنعني ذلك من الانضمام لهذا الشرف العظيم ولهذه المجموعة المشرفة وسأبدأ بالتعريف
المؤهل العلمي : بكالوريس هندسة مدنية سنة 2000
ومشروع تخرجي حظي بتقدير اللجنة المناقشة كان يعمل على تحليل تنفيذ المشروع الانشائي باستخدام برنامج بريمافيرا حيث كان في ذلك الوقت حديث العمل بهذا البرنامج
والآن اعمل على رسالة الماجستير للحصول على mba ادارة الاعمال العامة
وموضوع رسالتي هو الربط بين الادارة والهندسة المدنية واتخاذ قرار أمر التغيير في المشاريع الانشائية
ولدي خبرة 10 سنوات في الاشراف على مشاريع الانشاء في الشركة التي اعمل بها والتدقيق والمراجعة للجداول الزمنية والمستخلصات 
وبعض اوراق العمل الخاصة بالتاخير في المشاريع الانشائية ودراسة المناقصات وطبعا لن يكون بمستوى رسالة الدكتوراة للأستاذنا الفاضل ابوصالح
اتمنى التوفيق للجميع​


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (20 مارس 2010)

اهلا وسهلا بالمنضمين حديثا لهذه الشبكة التي اسأل الله العظيم ان تثمر بفوائد قيمة للمجتمع الاسلامي قاطبة

اخي بسمالله

اتمنى لك كل التوفيق، وبالفعل فنحن اكتسبنا عضوا فعال ذو خبره عريضة فانضمامك شرف لنا
اتمنى منك ان تنشر لنا في الملتقى بعضا من اوراق العمل في موضوع مستقل كما تعطينا نبذه اكثر عمقا عن رسالة الماجستير، فمن الموضوع والعنوان يبدوا لي انها مهمه جدا جدا


----------



## بسمالله (20 مارس 2010)

_شكرا استاذنا الفاضل ابو صالح_
_وان شاء الله سأعرض مواضيع بحثت فيها حتى بالمرة اجد عندكم الملاحظات عليها لأني وبصراحة واعلنها ان لهذا الملتقى الفضل بعد الله فيما عندي من خبرة ومعلومات _
_والتعاون الرائع من اعضاءه اصبح لدي انتماء غير عادي لهذا الملتقى_
_وفق الله الجميع _


----------



## hanna sabra (24 مارس 2010)

إلى الأخ
gafel
أرجو من حضرتكم إرسال بحث الماجستير لأنني أحتاجه في عمل دراسة عنه


----------



## almohndess (25 مارس 2010)

سلامات يا هندسة


----------



## الرسام الصغير (12 يونيو 2010)

فكرة رائعة - تمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## Israa Abbas (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## arch_hamada (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور 
مشكووووو ووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور​مشكوووووووووور​مشكوووووووور​مشكووووور​​​​


----------



## sss_st2000 (20 مارس 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اني طالب دراسات عليا في تخصص ادارة المشاريع الهندسية اطلب مساعده في الحصول على عناوين لبحوث في هذا الاختصاص لبلورة عنوان بحثي والاستفاده منها


----------



## nofal (23 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------

